# Relief valve



## mike poss (Aug 1, 2018)

I tried to remove hydraulic relief valve on 1951 8 n could not get it out even with cut off wrench . Can I take the bottom plate off and remove it from the bottom thanks in advanced


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you referring to item #31, the pump safety valve? Parts diagram here: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr58548ar665946


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mike, welcome to the tractor forum. Below are comments from Zane on the YT forum:

"Remove the left side inspection plate. Bend an 11/16" box end wrench in a 90% shape so it can reach under the PTO shaft to loosen the relief valve. Use the boxed end.
Zane"

Other guys say to remove the PTO shaft to gain better access. 

Sounds like a PITA job.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would drain the 5 gallons of oil and pull the shaft. A socket will then reach straight on, and no fishing around in the dark.


----------

